# Krabi Orchid Show 2013 - 20 February 2013



## poozcard (Dec 11, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/events/315641665216477/


Krabi Orchid Club invites everyone to visit and enjoy beauty of orchid exhibits by enthusiasts from Southern part of Thailand.

The show will be held during 20-26 February 2013 at Krabi Provincial Administrative Organisation, Muang Krabi, Thailand

The 2012 Show held 200 high quality exhibits of Paphiopedilum exul, which may considered the world record!!!!
We expect to have more this time!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I dont know which I would prefer, the variegated foliage or mutant petal exul!!


----------



## poozcard (Dec 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing! I dont know which I would prefer, the variegated foliage or mutant petal exul!!



Hi Eric,

Those photos are from the show 2012.
There were quite numbers of wired paphs which i like as well
:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

See you in Krabi


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2012)

I wish!!


----------



## fibre (Dec 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I wish!!



Me too.

Thanks for sharing these pics again and for the pics of the two semi-albine exuls as well!

It really is an eldorado for exul-lovers!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone line-breeding these in Thailand? It would be great to get a few high potential sib flasks.


----------



## Stone (Dec 11, 2012)

Some wonderful exuls:clap:


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Poozcard I just collected the seed from the breeding we did last February.

Time to give me some background on that excellent wide exul you sent the pollen from.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice! I can't wait to see the 2013 pictures.


----------



## poozcard (Dec 12, 2012)

Rick said:


> Hey Poozcard I just collected the seed from the breeding we did last February.
> 
> Time to give me some background on that excellent wide exul you sent the pollen from.



Hi Rick,

I thought I gave you picture during the time I send you pollens.
Will check back if I have record.

not quite sure which one
I am sorry for that.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 12, 2012)

Wonderful exul!!! 200 pots of exul, surely they won't miss one... :ninja: :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2012)

I was "searching" here, I thought I saw an album exul once. Anyone remember seeing that?


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2012)

poozcard said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> I thought I gave you picture during the time I send you pollens.
> Will check back if I have record.
> ...



I think I still have the picture. Was this a line bred plant or plant from Krabi?


----------



## poozcard (Dec 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> I think I still have the picture. Was this a line bred plant or plant from Krabi?




should be wild collected for long time ago
but not sure whether it was from Krabi or somewhere else


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2012)

poozcard said:


> not sure whether it was from Krabi or somewhere else



What other options do you know of?


----------



## Dido (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## chrismende (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow! I can hardly wait for more of these extraordinary pictures. I would certainly love to be there!


----------



## poozcard (Dec 19, 2012)

Rick said:


> What other options do you know of?



it can be from Chumporn or Phang-Nga


----------



## poozcard (Feb 16, 2013)

Just to remind everyone about the event start next wednesday
:drool:


----------



## Secundino (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking at the dimensions of the flowers, these are already line breed!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 16, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool: :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2013)

Poozcard.

I expect to see some serious exul mania from this event!!:wink:


----------



## fibre (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm yet looking forward to your photos!


----------

